# Bodypower 2014



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

Who's going? I'm going VIP... heard mixed reviews whether it's worth the extra £ but I means I should get in earlier!


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm going, first time too so can't wait


----------



## johno333 (Apr 1, 2014)

Heading on Sunday vip imo people who complain about vip price's are being tight ****s after all there is so much on I regret not booking the whole weekend


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

great day! went with gf last year would advise against it lol...


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

What is this Bodypower you talk of, never heard of it


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

VIP get in 1.5 hours earlier this year so that should be good. There was loads of VIP's though so still probably mobbed.

I won't be going this year as was far too busy last year. Hopefully the improvements they make this year will make a difference.

I'll wait for the feedback and may attend next year if it's good.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Im going this year and getting the weekend VIP ticket. I plan to compete in the WFC and USN shows across both days to. Looking forward to it! Managed to get photo's with Dorian, Phil Heath and a few others last year.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah im going friday and saturday VIP. few good seminars to listen to


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

This is my first time going bodypower anyone got any info on where i can park?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Big ape said:


> This is my first time going bodypower anyone got any info on where i can park?


NEC has parking and then you catch a shuttle bus.

Info from website also says:

Please note that there are parking spaces for 25,000 at the NEC and regular complimentary shuttle buses operate from the car parks to the main NEC entrances. Car parking is £10 per day and tickets can be purchased from ticket booths in the car park.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Can't wait. Hoping this year the improvements will be effective.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

kristina said:


> NEC has parking and then you catch a shuttle bus.
> 
> Info from website also says:
> 
> Please note that there are parking spaces for 25,000 at the NEC and regular complimentary shuttle buses operate from the car parks to the main NEC entrances. Car parking is £10 per day and tickets can be purchased from ticket booths in the car park.


I bet the car parks are gonna be rammed!! u get vip ticket or normal?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Big ape said:


> I bet the car parks are gonna be rammed!! u get vip ticket or normal?


This is true. VIP. You should get there as early as you can.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

kristina said:


> This is true. VIP. You should get there as early as you can.


Ahhh by the time i decided i was going they only had normal tickets..... gonna leave london at 8 should get there for 10.30 when doors open or leave even earlier?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Big ape said:


> Ahhh by the time i decided i was going they only had normal tickets..... gonna leave london at 8 should get there for 10.30 when doors open or leave even earlier?


You want to get there with enough time to park up and catch a shuttle - but then to also queue for about an hour - so try to get there for about 9am, and you'll probably get in for about 10:30am.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

kristina said:


> You want to get there with enough time to park up and catch a shuttle - but then to also queue for about an hour - so try to get there for about 9am, and you'll probably get in for about 10:30am.


gonna be a early one thennn, cheers for the heads up


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Big ape said:


> gonna be a early one thennn, cheers for the heads up


No worries, yeeeep always an early one. I'm driving up for 2 hours as well. Make sure you pack some snacks and water etc.. you won't regret it for those random moments you want something to eat and you're not in the mood to queue for food.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Wish it wasn't right before my exams! The video on their website is ruined by that absolute norman presenting it. How can you run bodypower if you don't lift? Seems odd to me.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

kristina said:


> No worries, yeeeep always an early one. I'm driving up for 2 hours as well. Make sure you pack some snacks and water etc.. you won't regret it for those random moments you want something to eat and you're not in the mood to queue for food.


sounds like a nightmare .... quest bars at the ready ... thought they had loads of food trucks/stalls :confused1:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Big ape said:


> sounds like a nightmare .... quest bars at the ready ... thought they had loads of food trucks/stalls :confused1:


Yep, they do... plenty of food stalls but trust me - just one of those things. Sometimes you either can't be bothered to queue, might not necessarily like the food you're near and won't want to trek across the hall to another stall, or you might be busy watching or doing something and won't want to move. Or... you're fussy about what you want, like me most of the time.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

At this rate al be going on my own! So ****ed off argh!


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Going by myself also... Never mind. Its the experience that counts.

Just got my poverty standard tickets in the post today. Friday then the pro show saturday.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I'll be there on the Sunday. Last year was a great day out.


----------



## dafty (Apr 27, 2014)

Last year the VIP was well worth it IMO trust to be able to actually walk round for a hour before the crowds flocked in

After that hour it was a nightmare ,being so overcrowded ruined it really,never experienced it previous years

Will be giving it a miss this year going to see what others say see if they have sorted it


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I was going to, then I saw videos of the last couple of years event.

No thanks.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> Going by myself also... Never mind. Its the experience that counts.
> 
> Just got my poverty standard tickets in the post today. Friday then the pro show saturday.


Dedication there! I can't bring myself to go on my own, would rather use the money to buy new trainers with


----------



## OriginalityUK (Apr 28, 2010)

Just bought my Friday ticket! This will be my first bodypower too. Hope it doesn't take too long to get in, heard you can be queing for a while. The Beach Body area seems like its got a lot of great speakers. When you arrive do you get given a timetable of events?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Wasn't good at all last year got a couple of pics with some people, no freebies at all and plenty of stringy vest mo fos. Best part was the bj on way home I the car


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> Wasn't good at all last year got a couple of pics with some people, no freebies at all and plenty of stringy vest mo fos. Best part was the bj on way home I the car


 :lol: quality


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I wish I was going but I haven't got anyone to go with

Anyone want to send me a goodie bag of freebies? I'll pay postage lol..


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I wish I was going but I haven't got anyone to go with
> 
> Anyone want to send me a goodie bag of freebies? I'll pay postage lol..


by the looks of things we ain't getting none ^^


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Big ape said:


> by the looks of things we ain't getting none ^^


Fvcking hell what's the point in going then? :lol:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

First time, doing Saturday & Sunday. My birthday falls on the Saturday. They best have presents for me!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2014)

Giving it a miss, full of stronger wearing 12 stone,l stringer wearing hair do's.

Lost a bit of its bodybuilding roughness of yonder year if you ask me.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Been to the last 2 so it's only right I go this year, my gf wanted to come last year but couldn't get a baby sitter and she said she'd come this year if I didn't have nobody to go with and she could get a sitter, well that's happend ???? so might see a few of you there on Sunday even tho I wouldn't recognise anyone off here tbh


----------



## OriginalityUK (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm going on my own! Yeh I'd prefer to go with someone but none of my mates train, so I thought what's the point of missing out when all that's holding me back is lazy ass mates ha. Only got one life to live!


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Just heard some news from a friend of mine. He gets to go in everday because he's doing some backflips at the expo.

He just showed me this a4 piece of paper and it says he only payed £10.40. Hes got an afro and he's brown so you wont miss him. Fvckin muva fvcka lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm there all three days, If you see me come say hi


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

i'm there both days so you might be seeing me walk about so say hi.

Also, i've got an athlete pass and might have a normal passes for sale as been given them extra. if anyone needs a ticket PM me


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

*CANNOT FOCKING WAIT, BIRTHDAAAAYY BIRTHDAAYY BITCHESS #CAPS #BODYPOWER #HASHTAGSDONTWORKIDONTTHINK *


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Also my pal Jimmy Hull will be competing in the WFC so will be supporting his shredded self.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I do miss being on the stand showing people how little I lift and people looking at me wondering how i got a job managing a supplement brand, but surrounded by people who looked better quilified than me to give advice on training eating and supplementation. Then spending the nights in the Hilton bar surrounded by the likes of Jay Cutler and Rich Gaspari.


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone selling or know anyone selling tickets for tomorrows expo?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Wasn't good at all last year got a couple of pics with some people, no freebies at all and plenty of stringy vest mo fos. *Best part was the bj on way home I the car*


So you gave someone a lift home then? Fair play mate, what was his name? :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

FYI stall holders hate VIP as it means we need to get out of bed an hour earlier as they open the hall earlier.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So you gave someone a lift home then? Fair play mate, what was his name? :lol:


You mean you don't remember... And I thought it was our little secret journey together


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> You mean you don't remember... And I thought it was our little secret journey together


was it just to make up for the lack of protein samples?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Coming back on the train now. I'll be at the pro show tomorow. Didnt see anybody off here today though.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> i'm there both days so you might be seeing me walk about so say hi.
> 
> Also, i've got an athlete pass and might have a normal passes for sale as been given them extra. if anyone needs a ticket PM me


Let's talk business lol. Inbox me mate


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

they should have entrance times according to weight classes.

meatheads first

shredders second

stringer wearing 12 stone gay4pay people last thing on the sunday


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

222 said:


> Anyone selling or know anyone selling tickets for tomorrows expo?


On the door £30


----------



## g_pickup87 (May 4, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm not going this year. I was hoping that this year would be my first time but didn't pan out


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I was um ming and arring all last week wether I was gonna go or not but after business being too busy, and getting behind from being ill all week it's just not viable. Fecking gutted. Still, me and the lads are crashing a mod scooter rally tomorrow hahahaha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> Coming back on the train now. I'll be at the pro show tomorow. Didnt see anybody off here today though.


What's it sayin? Was **** last year am goin on Sunday


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

...I don't think I'd ever be able to recognise anyone from this forum in real life anyway! I'd be rubbish at recognising even if the avatars were showing faces.

So yeah - "see" you there, sort of!


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> What's it sayin? Was **** last year am goin on Sunday




not bad, bro. Shawn rhoden made me look like a midget. I saw dorian yates, rich piana and some others. Grabbed as much freebies as i could. Plenty of hot girls in batty riders (short shorts). Pro show pre judging was awesome, man.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

kristina said:


> ...I don't think I'd ever be able to recognise anyone from this forum in real life anyway! I'd be rubbish at recognising even if the avatars were showing faces.
> 
> So yeah - "see" you there, sort of!


Yeh I wouldn't recognise anyone! Apart from adZ and Robbie coz I've had them on Instagram for the last year


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> View attachment 150952
> 
> 
> not bad, bro. Shawn rhoden made me look like a midget. I saw dorian yates, rich piana and some others. Grabbed as much freebies as i could. Plenty of hot girls in batty riders (short shorts). Pro show pre judging was awesome, man.


Been there twice now and both times I've left feeling like a twig haha, al admit I didnt recognise shawn rhoden last year him and sarah were on the Ronnie Coleman stand when he was signed to RCSS and he was lookin at me like he knew me probably because I was black and of Jamaican heritage like him and I just looked back at him like wtf you lookin at brah you want beef? Hahaa


----------



## BODYBUILDINGBRA (Apr 24, 2010)

BODYPOWER PRO 212 - GALLERY at the link below

http://www.bodybuildingbrazil.com/?pagina=galeria&id=72157644289936879


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Been there twice now and both times I've left feeling like a twig haha, al admit I didnt recognise shawn rhoden last year him and sarah were on the Ronnie Coleman stand when he was signed to RCSS and he was lookin at me like he knew me probably because I was black and of Jamaican heritage like him and I just looked back at him like wtf you lookin at brah you want beef? Hahaa


I know those feels, brother. Same on the jamaican heritage.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> Coming back on the train now. I'll be at the pro show tomorow. Didnt see anybody off here today though.


We all seen u


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> We all seen u


sweet. You should of said hello. Thats anti-social behaviour.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> You mean you don't remember... And I thought it was our little secret journey together


It's all just come screaming back! Was pretty sure I had suppressed that memory :lol:

On a slightly lighter note.... I'm going bodypower tomorrow, so come say hi if you recognise me


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Captain lats said:


> sweet. You should of said hello. Thats anti-social behaviour.


Was it hot in there today mate? Went last year on Saturday in trackies but regretted it as I was so hot!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> I know those feels, brother. Same on the jamaican heritage.


Haha no offence I thought you were Nigerian or Ghanian going off that pic


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

B.I.G said:


> Was it hot in there today mate? Went last year on Saturday in trackies but regretted it as I was so hot!


yes it was hot. I got in there and i was sweating from the get go. Then a hot girl walked past me and i passed out.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Haha no offence I thought you were Nigerian or Ghanian going off that pic


sh111t, man. Some blacks say that to rip up other blacks. I heard it a lot over the years. You seem like a smart bruva so i believe the no offense. I don't mind anyway, it's only a country.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Thought it was terrible today! Queues were ridiculous


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> yes it was hot. I got in there and i was sweating from the get go. Then a hot girl walked past me and i passed out.


Yeh was too hot in there last year, there's no way am gettin my black man calfs out for tomorrow tho


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Pics Ive seen on Instagram look really good, got to go next year


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh was too hot in there last year, there's no way am gettin my black man calfs out for tomorrow tho


hahaha plenty of standing and seated calf raises will do it. I hear a few people say we can't grow calf muscles but i think it's a myth. Like when people say black people can't swim lol.

^^ actualy that last one mite be true


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow... this year there were virtually no queues for ANYTHING. Although...I do have exhibitors' pass but when I was around the entrance areas there were only ever queues lasting 5-10 mins MAX.

Could it be that so many people were actually put off from last year that there were less entries?

Or was it just better organised?

Maybe both.

Either way, awesome day! WOO! Check out my "MOOSLES"..


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> hahaha plenty of standing and seated calf raises will do it. I hear a few people say we can't grow calf muscles but i think it's a myth. Like when people say black people can't swim lol.
> 
> ^^ actualy that last one mite be true


Yeh they do grow but at slow pace, a very very slow pace haha


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Captain lats said:


> View attachment 150952
> 
> 
> not bad, bro. Shawn rhoden made me look like a midget.


Should've unleashed the lats on him.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> Wow... this year there were virtually no queues for ANYTHING. Although...I do have exhibitors' pass but when I was around the entrance areas there were only ever queues lasting 5-10 mins MAX.
> 
> Could it be that so many people were actually put off from last year that there were less entries?
> 
> ...


get out of our thread girly.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Should've unleashed the lats on him.


my lats would of been like tiny bee wings compared to his gigantic eagle wings lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> get out of our thread girly.


How about no... twát.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> How about no... twát.


i was joking  < See


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> i was joking  < See


...oh righhhhht...

In that case let's just say, so was I.

Happy families.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> ...oh righhhhht...
> 
> In that case let's just say, so was I.
> 
> Happy families.


i'm just a jokey kind of person. I know you love me kristina.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

kristina said:


> How about no... twát.


You look great


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Us at BP yesterday.



And training at IronWorks afterwards!



Fab day out!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

kristina said:


> Wow... this year there were virtually no queues for ANYTHING. Although...I do have exhibitors' pass but when I was around the entrance areas there were only ever queues lasting 5-10 mins MAX.
> 
> Could it be that so many people were actually put off from last year that there were less entries?
> 
> ...


Klansnaya fotka


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Went today. Was awesome, so motivating and that's certainly not just the athletes... The general public looked awesome some big guys there


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

im so going next year

bet its packed again after this year tho lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ryda said:


> Been there twice now and both times I've left feeling like a twig haha, al admit I didnt recognise shawn rhoden last year him and sarah were on the Ronnie Coleman stand when he was signed to RCSS and he was lookin at me like he knew me probably because I was black and of Jamaican heritage like him and I just looked back at him like wtf you lookin at brah you want beef? Hahaa


lmaoo too much joke reading that


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

@ryda did you make it to the show? Tell us everything my brother.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Mattye8 said:


> Went today. Was awesome, so motivating and that's certainly not just the athletes... The general public looked awesome some big guys there


Looking thick as hell


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> im so going next year
> 
> bet its packed again after this year tho lol


Yea me too, looks awesome


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

wasnt too busy today was better , i havent been for a few years got so many free stuff the first year it started! was a good vibe all round today though


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> @ryda did you make it to the show? Tell us everything my brother.


Yeh much better this year from the word go! For one there wasn't a massive jam from the motorway to the NEC like last year, they took our advice and spaced it out much better so there was actually room to walk and breathing space, last year I got one freebie all day! This year came home with much more, the ques were not to bad, Kai Greene and Ronnie Coleman had the biggest crowds by far and Simeon panda drew massive attention once he was spotted only downside for me again today was the heat, another sweat box so eventually had to change into a vest I purchased lol but yeh great day this one


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh much better this year from the word go! For one there wasn't a massive jam from the motorway to the NEC like last year, they took our advice and spaced it out much better so there was actually room to walk and breathing space, last year I got one freebie all day! This year came home with much more, the ques were not to bad, Kai Greene and Ronnie Coleman had the biggest crowds by far and Simeon panda drew massive attention once he was spotted only downside for me again today was the heat, another sweat box so eventually had to change into a vest I purchased lol but yeh great day this one


thats good. I was gonna que for ronnie coleman but it was long. Didnt see kai greene though. Sh1!1!t, man.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> thats good. I was gonna que for ronnie coleman but it was long. Didnt see kai greene though. Sh1!1!t, man.


Yeh a few of the big names were hidden awy abit instead of out in the open like dana linn bailey, shawn rhoden, Kai Greene and phil Heath usually there in pretty standout booths but this year they were just in big standard booths, I didn't see branch warren or cutler


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

was far to hot

moger was MASSIVE imo and a really nice guy seemed very happy to be there


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

It was the first time i have been and i really enjoyed it. Didnt think it was too busy at all.. Obviously there is going to be huge cues for Kai, Phill etc. Makes it worse when someone has cued for so long they want to talk to him for as long as possible ha! Like everyone has said, was really hot. Soon bought a vest and put that on instead of a t shirt.

Managed to get Joey from SHREDZ attention and he jumped over the counter for a selfie with me haha



Then a pic with Cedric making me feel like a 10stone kid ha! He is HUGE!



Then just one with some Sci Mx lads.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> It's all just come screaming back! Was pretty sure I had suppressed that memory :lol:
> 
> On a slightly lighter note.... I'm going bodypower tomorrow, so come say hi if you recognise me


Didn't go mate, they don't make doors big enough!! Na.. last time we went wasn't that good so thought id give this one a miss, much too much gardening to do anyhow plus it was tanning weather


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Hardy said:


> Then just one with some Sci Mx lads.


did you photobomb that lol


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

NFS said:


> did you photobomb that lol


No that was taken with my 2 mates i went with, just didn't feel like putting my arm around a half naked oiled up man ha!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Didn't go mate, they don't make doors big enough!! Na.. last time we went wasn't that good so thought id give this one a miss, much too much gardening to do anyhow plus it was tanning weather


Hahahaha well if I fit my ego through the doors then your tiny muscles would have slid through like a well lubricated sh1t :lol:

Gardening...........you really are old as fck aren't you! Prob get on well with @DiggyV :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha well if I fit my ego through the doors then your tiny muscles would have slid through like a well lubricated sh1t :lol:
> 
> Gardening...........you really are old as fck aren't you! Prob get on well with @DiggyV :lol:


Yea yea I was trimming bush and pulling up the daises whilst you (and your ego) were getting oiled up, well let me tell you something you weren't the only one with oil on them at the weekend... . . . ... .. .. .. I also did sum sunbathing (safely) :thumb:

Now that my tiny muscles have a brown(red) tint to them.. . . ..... ... . stings a bit tho but I look a lot beter for it. I may change my AVI just to please the beeatches on ere and yes you too Chelsea!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yea yea I was trimming bush and pulling up the daises whilst you (and your ego) were getting oiled up, well let me tell you something you weren't the only one with oil on them at the weekend... . . . ... .. .. .. I also did sum sunbathing (safely) :thumb:
> 
> Now that my tiny muscles have a brown(red) tint to them.. . . ..... ... . stings a bit tho but I look a lot beter for it. I may change my AVI just to please the beeatches on ere and yes you too Chelsea!


You were trimming your bush? Lovely! As for getting oiled up at the weekend.......im pretty sure I told @Keeks to keep that quiet....filthy little midget :lol:

Nothing like a hint of red to the tan, chicks love that, I reckon a change of avi with you wearing a Burka might work mate :beer:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> You were trimming your bush? Lovely! As for getting oiled up at the weekend.......im pretty sure I told @Keeks to keep that quiet....filthy little midget :lol:
> 
> Nothing like a hint of red to the tan, chicks love that, I reckon a change of avi with you wearing a Burka might work mate :beer:


I know you love my doss eyes but srs leave it!! Yea my bush is now definitely smaller than when I started..

Chicks love the big C I get it all the time..

Well @Keeks has done it again she spilt the beans on your parade mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> I know you love my doss eyes but srs leave it!! Yea my bush is now definitely smaller than when I started..
> 
> Chicks love the big C I get it all the time..
> 
> Well @Keeks has done it again she spilt the beans on your parade mate


 :lol: I may as well release the sex tape of her and me now :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Couple of pics from saturday.





































It was bloody hot, i sweat through 3 tshirts.

Good day though.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: I may as well release the sex tape of her and me now :lol:


You taped her up? For fecks sake! Release it now big boi


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> thats good. I was gonna que for ronnie coleman but it was long. Didnt see kai greene though. Sh1!1!t, man.


Hah yep I only felt like queuing for Rich Piana and Larissa Reis.. most of the others I just bumped into throughout the day and Jay Cutler was cool, got to chat and grab a photo with him after his seminar at the Super Theatre. Poor guy gets mobbed wherever he goes. He did call me 'number one' for some reason, woo! 

I also filmed a little vid with Rich. Will have to upload it to instagram/youtube soon..

He's such a dude! :thumb :His arm is bigger than my head!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> You were trimming your bush? Lovely! As for getting oiled up at the weekend.......im pretty sure I told @Keeks to keep that quiet....filthy little midget :lol:
> 
> Nothing like a hint of red to the tan, chicks love that, I reckon a change of avi with you wearing a Burka might work mate :beer:


 :lol:  When you said keep it quiet, I thought you just meant during?! Apologies.



bigchickenlover said:


> You taped her up? For fecks sake! Release it now big boi


 mg: :lol: People don't wanna be seeing that!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Keeks said:


> :lol:  When you said keep it quiet, I thought you just meant during?! Apologies.
> 
> mg: :lol: People don't wanna be seeing that!


You be surprised as to what people would pay to see.. Chelsea will tell you.. He's done a fair bit of 'modelling' a term loosely used


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol:  When you said keep it quiet, I thought you just meant during?! Apologies.
> 
> mg: :lol: People don't wanna be seeing that!





bigchickenlover said:


> You be surprised as to what people would pay to see.. Chelsea will tell you.. He's done a fair bit of 'modelling' a term *loosely *used


The only thing that is loose is Keek's back doors :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> The only thing that is loose is *Keek's back doors * :lol:


Are you then man with the key that just fits?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> You be surprised as to what people would pay to see.. Chelsea will tell you.. He's done a fair bit of 'modelling' a term loosely used


 :lol: Didn't understand at first but got it now, Chelsea pays charities so that he can model for their calendars and stuff?! Cool. :thumbup1:



Chelsea said:


> The only thing that is loose is Keek's back doors :lol:


Stop thinking about my back doors. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Are you then man with the key that just fits?


If you're a pro you always make it fit, you just have to ignore the screams of "NO" and "STOP!!!"



Keeks said:


> :lol: Didn't understand at first but got it now, Chelsea pays charities so that he can model for their calendars and stuff?! Cool. :thumbup1:
> 
> Stop thinking about my back doors. :lol:


Nah.....Giorgio calls me from time to time to exhibit his new range and as I have done so much for him over the years I do it for free sometimes so that must be the "charity" work you're referring to :whistling:

Ok.....what about your front doors......specifically the vertical letter box :lol:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

@kristina i beg of you, show me your lats.



seriously though, those are nice photos. I don't use instagram, but if you upload that video onto youtube PM me a link.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> @kristina i beg of you, show me your lats.
> 
> View attachment 151086
> 
> ...


Hah! Will do!


----------

